# You Tube show about scraping



## Richard King 2 (Apr 5, 2021)

I am not sure I posted this here before...?






 I always looking for hosts too, to share their shop and we can do a class there.  You need to have a 2 to 3 car garage sized shop.   PM me for more info.  The host gets the class for free.   Rich


----------

